# since when has mettle been a mod?



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i was reading some thrends yesterday and say he was now on he team p fury but i never saw an announcement or anything about it

dont get me wrong i think that he does deserve it but i just never noticed it before so when did it happen?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Actually, it happened last night. GG contacted myself and one other member of PFury who were previously on MAB (Member Advisory Board) and offerred us a promotion to Team PFury. I myself will be helping out in the forums listed under _Non-Piranha Forums_ (including this forum) as well as those under _Photography_.

I don't think an official announcement has been made yet as GG is still setting me up with the proper functions/abilities to help out in these two areas.

I'm looking forward to helping out, though, and really appreciate the vote of confidence given to me by the existing Team PFury, the Site Admins, yourself, and a couple other people that have already sent me congrats.

Cheers!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

haha yeah i just saw that and thought " huh i don't remember that always bein there" congrats man!


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

congrats bro, i always thought you were one!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Congrats Mettle-Well deserved too.....


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Congrats mettle...always nice to see a new mod


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

now there is an announcement up

and almost forgot to say congrats

now there is an announcement up

and almost forgot to say congrats


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Gratz, Mettle, and gratz, too, to AK!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> Gratz, Mettle, and gratz, too, to AK!


Word. Props to AK!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

congratulations to you all.


----------

